# 52 plate V6 4motion vs me



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Had a bizarre experience on the way home from work.
At traffic lights pull out to the outside lane and along side a new V6 4 motion. Didn't realise it at the time.
Lights go green and we go. I could see the nose going too, so I went, then it went, so I went then it went more, then so did I. 
anyway both cars head to head and pretty matched I thought.
Slowed for traffic sensibly ( me ahead ;D) and gave a wave of the indicators as I pulled off and he returned with a flash of the lights.

Just a bit of fun!

Anyone got the AmD number :
.
.
.
.
.
.

Thought I might tell him if I see him again.


----------



## Rsport (May 26, 2003)

How is that possible ? 7,1 to 62mph sec for the V6 golf. A R32 should be a better challange.
Or he was a very good driver :-/

And ? did you go to AMD ? ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I would expect the Golf to have the start (no turbo to spin up) but then the TT to catch up. Both pretty evenly matched on the road.

Supercharged Golf 4 motions - now they seriously can be embarrasing :-[


----------

